# What broadheads do you use?



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I've always had trouble with my broads not flying like my field pts. Does anyone know of a good broad head that tracks true like a field pt? Do the expandables do this? Currently I use Monotec G5 or G3? I'm not down playing the Monotecs because they are sweet broads, I just wonder if there is anything out there that tracks true to a field pt.


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

I use Shockwave expandables....Fly JUST like a Field Tip...I've tried alot and Shockwaves are cheap 20 bucks for 3 and they do alot of damage. Plus I killed a groundhog with one straight thru the head and INTO a galvanized fence post. The tip was still ok !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Every broadhead made will fly with field points. None will if your bow isn't tuned. Take your bow to a pro shop and have them tune it for you. Changing broadheads is only a band-aid fix. Some are easier to tune, but if I can get a Snuffer or Woodsman to fly with my field points, anything will.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I use Thunderhead 125's and they fly right with my field tips.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been a Thunderhead 100gr guy for years. But as was mentioned, make sure your tuned (paper test) ect. Also, like mentioned, you can get most anything to fly if your bow is tuned for it.

and...if i was you. I would NEVER go to the mechinical broadheads. Call me old fashion..but with as many hours and time spent in the woods, you get that ONE shot at your deer ..i dont like counting on anything to open up! 

Spend a little time working on your bow and you will never need to go the mechinical route.
My pops could shoot lights out with his old Whitetail 2 FOUR wheel with Bear Razor heads.

Tweak your rest a little, check your arrow spine, ect. The paper test should tell you exactly whats going on. Anything off a little will be made worse with the broadheads.

If that doesnt work..its always a good excuse to convice the wife that you need a NEW BOW!!  HAAA

GOOD LUCK

PR


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have to adjust my sights slightly. I shoot Muzzy broadheads and next week I will start practicing with the broadheads and adjust accordingly. I want to know EXACTLY where that broadhead is going to land. There is like a 2" difference. Field tips and broad heads are the same weight. Just different flight characteristics.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the two blade style better than the 4 blade. I shoot better groups and I think they penetrate bone better. I also go with the ones that are the same blade all the way to the tip. The stinger magnus? I think...is what I used last year and they had little bleeder blades. They did some damage.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

ohh the age old debate...razor point vs chizzle point!! lol

PR


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There was a thread on here just a couple of weeks ago discussing tuning bows and more specifically tuning broadheads. I will see if I can link that in here for folks to read. There was a lot of good info in it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here it is.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53450


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I used to use Rocky Mtn Supremes but last years model had way to big of overall width and I couldn't get them to fly. The earlier models were kick butt by the availability of blades became an issue. Switched to Muzzy's last year, they flew fine just never got an opportunity to see the damage other than a friend of mines deer. He shot completely through a front shoulder and the broadhead looked unscathed.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This may upset some people, but it's worth mentioning.  The broadhead itself is the most over-rated piece of equipment in archery. All things being equal, they ALL will do the same thing. They will all fly straight, and they will all cut tissue. Steel blades are steel blades. One broadhead will NOT make a different hole than another, given they have the same design principles (3- blade, chisel point, etc). With all the new crap coming on the market, it's very easy for a person to be trapped into thinking one is better than the other. It's simply not true, but they have to sell something.  There hasn't been a broadhead introduced in the last 20 years that's better than what was already out there. Pick a good solid design (to me, this does not include any type of mechanical head) and be certain that your bow is tuned and the blades are sharp. After that, they'll all do the same thing. Bowhunting has been made much more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am a muzzy man. Mechanical have moving parts....moving parts mean something can go wrong to me. And for me it has gone wrong and cost me a deer on a well placed shot. So I know go with fixed blade muzzy's.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Mangus Stingers


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Magnus Stingers, cut on contact is the way to go for me


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Muzzy 3 blade 100 grain killed many a deer with them and never had a problem.I have no complaints about the thunderheads either.9 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Depends on what I'm using. Compound (low draw weight) gets Magnus Stingers.
Before I switched over to Stingers I used Wasp SST hammers. The crossbow I use Spitfires. None of the above have given me any problems. I do double check each blade on a Spitfire to make sure there's no little piece of crud lodged anywhere that could cause a blade opening problem.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

no offense but I think M.magis is wrong....I have tried out several broadheads with different results...tried a Liberty broadhead last year... they did fly straight after i adjusted my sights to where they shot... but they hit real hard... don't know what it was but shot those side by side with a nitron and you could just hear the diffefence... the liberty went into it further and made a lot bigger hole coming out the back side.... on several different accounts! the biggest thing with broadheads is making sure your arrows are tuned... that way the only thing steering your arrow is the fletchings... any broadhead can do the job but I have heard reports of those nitrons not leaving much blood on pass throughs... I shot a doe in the heart through the shoulder with one all I found was 3 drops of blood by where the arrow broke off! and that was in the heart! muzzy is good! magnus stingers are real good! and I have killed several deer with thunderheads!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe when it comes to the "cheap" broadheads they aren't as true. I have a buddy who bought some cheap broadheads and he couldn't get them to fly straight, so he switched to something else, more of a name brand and they flew better with out adjusting the bow. But I think most of the broadheads you find today are made very well and fly straight, but you will always have the lower end stuff, and with those you get what you pay for.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Spitfire 100gr.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

have any of you guys seen the morons that put an already shot broadhead BACK in their quiver and actually use it!!! I dont know how many people I have seen do that.
This one guy I knew would fling an arrow at an occasional squirlle from his treestand, then..put it back in his bow while deer hunting!

"Ohh.i missed a doe with it the other day..its ok" ...ugggg hello

then they wonder why they stick a deer and cant find it.

have you ever seen the surgical tube test(simulating arteries). Where they take 3 or 4 piceces of surgical tube and stretch them tight about a 1/4 inch apart. Then slide a broadhead through them. Some broadheads will actually slide right through and between the surgical tubing without cutting it, while others will slice them right up! It's pretty revealing.

to me there is sharp..then there is SHARP!!

PR


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Arrow placement and the deer's body movement is responsible for the blood trail, or lack there of. Not the broadhead itself. You can't make metal blades cut differently than other metal blades. A heart shot deer will often leave very little blood, because the leg muscle blocks the hole. Any equal broadhead would have done the same thing. Also, penatration into a foam target is in no way similar to penatration into a deer. Tissue applies very little friction to the arrow, and penatration once the skin is pierced should never be an issue, unless bone is hit. Two different 3 blade, chisel tip broadheads will do almost identical damage, if placed in the same place. Some are more durable than others, but all will kill deer. Again, the most important thing is that they are shaving sharp. That's far more important than manufacturer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> no offense but I think M.magis is wrong.


 No offense but I think M.Magis is right.

As Mike said "with all things being equal". If the arrows are properly tuned and the broadhead is properly tuned, meaning that it is perfectly straight, AND that you are shooting the same weight broadhead then the physics of it are all the same. The arrow flight is controlled by the fletching and the shaft and the broadhead is simply along for the ride and to provide the required weight at the front of the arrow to balance properly.

The link that I referenced above has a great explanation by Lundy on how to properly tune a broadhead. I used to say and believe the same things as what I hear here but once I started paying more attention to the proper tuning of the broadhead I saw for myself. Give it a try if you have not already. Again, make sure that you are using the same weight broadheads and field tips and that they are properly balanced and that the bow is shooting them properly.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I've always been a Muzzy guy myself. I shoot a 75 grain three blade. In the store the other day I saw some Muzzy Phantoms. Are those new? I have never seen them before. Sure look like they can do some damage!!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I use Slick Trick 100s and love them. Fly with my field points.

www.slicktrick.net

lg_mouth


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I think the argument is safe about making any broadhead fly with field points...it's all about patience and getting things set up properly..I have seen it and been through it. One thing that I have learned in the past few years in my "experimentation" is that IF you are shooting mechanicals...you have to be a little more selective in the kind of shot you take if you are hunting out of a treestand. Deflection can be an issue for both kind of broadheads...but even more so on mechanicals....and I have learned the hard way. Flatter, less angled shots are more favorable to mechanicals and allow them to open more consistently than say with a steeper shot. Just another thing to throw into the mix of thoughts and opinions....


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i use satellite 100's shoot through every time


----------

